
Disrupting Deepfakes: Adversarial Attacks on Image Translation Networks (Code) - natanielruiz
https://github.com/natanielruiz/disrupting-deepfakes
======
brian_herman__
Doesn't this make it worse because you can just make another GAN or something
that undoes this?

~~~
OneGuy123
Yes, it's a never ending race.

~~~
natanielruiz
For now, we show that if StarGAN is trained on images augmented by adversarial
attack it does become more resistant but not completely resistant to attacks.

